# Rams



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Would two female rams share a space/stay together in a tank? or would they attack one another.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I think it depends on their personalities and what else is with them. I have two females and a male together and they've never had a problem.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks. I'm trying to sex a new Ram, and thought "Well maybe if they are around one another..." and my older one doesn't nip it, then it might be a male.
Guess I'll really just wait until it's as big as she is to find out.
Thanks Boxermom.


----------



## Kathryn002 (Jun 20, 2006)

They are very peaceful fish most of the time. Sometimes individual fish are aggressive, but it is rare. They will usually get on perfectly in a peaceful community, but fast moving fish may scare them.
Good luck,
Kathryn


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Here is a male picture to help


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The only sure way of sexing them is the large black spot on the side. If it has blue spangles in it, its female. If its solid black, its male.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

no... the only 'sure' way to sex them is venting


----------

